# air deflector for plow



## turfsolutions (Dec 10, 2002)

I received advice from this site regarding my truck beginning to overheat when driving with the plow. A few guys suggested an air deflector to redirect the air towards my radiator. This should solve my problem. My question is what company manufactures this product? Where can I order?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## OffRoadPlow (Dec 30, 2002)

*Fans work too*

Had the same problem, overheat with the plow up. I did not over heat when drove with in 3" lower, but that is not always an option, so I looked into a radiator fan. It attaches right to the radiator and kicks in when the temp starts to climb. If the air flector does not work, I would give this a try as well. You can usually pick up a good one for around $100. You could probably check with most auto places and they should be able to help you get the one that is right for your vehicle. IMO

Good luck.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Snow Deflector??*

I believe you are talking about a snow deflector. I went to a local gravel yard and they gave me a roll of used conveyor belt. I cut it to my desired length & width, then got a piece of 2" wide angle iron and a piece of 2" flat stock. I mounted the angle over the front of the blade, and then sandwiched the belt between the flat stock and the angle.

Andy


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Pic 1


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Pic 2


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Pic 3


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm not aware of any such product, I think you'll have to fashion your own from stiff rubber. 

My first truck used to run hot when transporting the plow, I found if I ran it just high enough to clear the road it helped to stay within the safe heat range. Also, if you angle the blade to one side, this usually helps keep cool as well.

If the above fails, you may have to upgrade your radiator to that of the same truck with the snowplow package. It may cost a few hundred dollars, but you can rest easy that your overheating problems will be gone.

Neither of my newer trucks have any overheating problems, the manufacturers seem to have addressed the problem.


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

Like Pelican said, if you drive with your pplow low and angled to the side it will help more air get to the radiator. I've never herd of a deflector that deflects air towords the radiator but you plow acts as a deflector, deflecting air away from your radiator. I aways drive with my plow low and angled to the right when i'm transporting it and I don't usually go over 55 mph.


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

*AIR DEFLECTOR*

TURFSLUTIONS,

YES, there is such a deflector. It mounts to your lift arm, 
give me a call at 847-459-6363 ill set you up.

Goodluck, PLOWTECH.:waving:


----------



## Rob Abner (Dec 9, 2002)

I dont remember where but somewhere on the web is a company that sells a deflector that mounts on your blade or lift arm. I believe it is called a plow cooler but I cant remember, it looks kind of cheesy but it looks like it would do the job.


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

Plowtech, do you have any pics?


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

*PlowTech*

What exactly is this thing , Air deflector you are talking about that mounts to the lift arm ?? GOt any pics, Thanks..


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

I can see how the snow deflector would deflect some air up towards the radiator.. It will stop a small amount from rolling down on the moldboard.. I saw Western has anew poly one that is a bit more countoured and might be the way to go for getting more air to the grill area ?? But I still want to hear more from Plow Tech on his air deflector..


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

I will snap a digital photo friday morning and post .
PLOWTECH:waving:


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok I will try and explain this again. What the deflector does is stop the air from being pushed up over the hood from the plow. The plow cuts a huge hole in the air, and when doing this, the airflow goes up over the hood. When you add the deflector, the air is stopped from coming off the plow, and clean air can get over the plow to the radiator. Now I didnt really belive any of this either, untill we added one to a 91 Dakota that would over heat on the highway. Once we added the deflector it cured the overheating. 
They are available as an option from the plow makers, but the cast away rubber from the gravel bank is alot cheaper.
Dino


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

I believe this is the part that people are talking about. http://www.coooler.com/


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

My dodge was heating to the third section of the temp guage (it was above the middle and a quarter of the way before over heating) I dropped the plow low to like 22-3 inches off the ground, angled it and then turned the heat on full blast. The temp. went down really fast I was amazed I thought I was gonna have to pull over and let it cool down but this took the temp down to normal.
hope that helps some
Eric
One question. Me and my friend were talking about heat and he said that it was hooked to the a/c compressor and when on the A/C was on, but I was pretty sure it was just pulling hot air from the motor who is right?


----------



## Icefisher (Nov 5, 2002)

wOW .
Is it just me or wouldent the"cooler" a few post back
look like it would get plugged up with snow?

90Plow 
From what I understand when you put the defrosters on
your a/c pump circulates to dehydrated the air
to the winshield.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

That cooler looks like a ram air flow scoop for a plow.. Interesting, But yeah I too would think it would get plugged up with snow rather easily ??? Anybody use one yet ???


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I used to have an old chev 5 ton dump with a large one-way plow that completly blocked the radiator opening.It had a cheesy sheet metal deflector bolted to the top of it to channel air down into the rad.It would plug up with snow all the time,and when it did the truck would overheat while transporting from site to site.Would get out,punch the snow out of the opening and the temp would drop back to normal.I'm sure you could make one easy enough from a piece of sheet metal,or even better lexan or poly.Bolt it to the top of the plow with a few spacers,and bend it down towards the rad,and see if it helps.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

One other thing that will help is to make sure you have one of those black plastic "air dams" that bolts to the bottom of the rad cradle.It's function is to prevent the air from going under the truck,and pushing it up into the rad area.

Not all trucks have them,as it is sometimes an option from the factory,should be able to find one in a boneyard if you need one.Also,a lot of plow installers tend to remove them when installing the plow.Sometimes the can be reused with some minor trimming.


----------

